# How much does your Chi weigh?



## miascloset (Jul 24, 2014)

This is a question I always get when anyone meets Mia.
She's exactly 4 lbs.
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/127156389455097661/


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I get that, too but I'm also guilty of asking. It's so interesting. Sometimes ones that seem tinier weigh more. I'm sure I'll get that a lot with Piper(Precious) since she's tiny. I sure hope I haven't offended any chi owners.


----------



## miascloset (Jul 24, 2014)

I always ask too...i don't think anyone is put off. 
i'm really just curious.
What does yours weigh ??? *lol*


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I get it all the time with Ava. I get more people asking if she is a 'teacup chihuahua.' Or I've heard passers by say they want a teacup chihuahua. A lot of people I think just don't know better. I've also gotten people who've asked how is ava so small, and that their chihuahuas are on the larger side. Most chis I see in my area are actually overweight.


----------



## Melesine (Jul 7, 2014)

I've never been asked directly nor have I asked anyone else. I have overheard people say, " now that's what a chihuahua is supposed to look like" as they look at the other person they are with. Usually it's someone that has a small dog with them. 

I have had people ask if she's an apple head or deer head. Which surprised me the first time. I just tell them that she was found wandering the streets all matted and underfed. I wouldn't mind having that conversation if I was advertising her as a show or breeding prospect but she isn't.


----------



## Melesine (Jul 7, 2014)

Chiluv04 said:


> I get it all the time with Ava. I get more people asking if she is a 'teacup chihuahua.' Or I've heard passers by say they want a teacup chihuahua. A lot of people I think just don't know better. I've also gotten people who've asked how is ava so small, and that their chihuahuas are on the larger side. Most chis I see in my area are actually overweight.


Yes, I think the comments I get have more to do with Mimi not being noticeably overweight. She could lose a couple ounces although she is still just under 6 pounds.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

I don't get asked about their weight but I do get asked where I got my 'teacup' Chihuahua. I really love this question because it allows me to educate people on the 'teacup myth' and also let them know about the $$ Nibbler has cost due to his health because he was bred without thought in an urban puppy mill. 

Nibbler is 1.5kg (3.3lb)
Chad is 2.3kg (5lb)
Satine (Chi x) is 2.6kg (5.7lb)

It is the same where I live Meoshia, almost every Chi we meet is quite overweight. I think people don't realise how little they actually eat.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Kismet said:


> I don't get asked about their weight but I do get asked where I got my 'teacup' Chihuahua. I really love this question because it allows me to educate people on the 'teacup myth' and also let them know about the $$ Nibbler has cost due to his health because he was bred without thought in an urban puppy mill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I get that question too. I'm always a bit nervous to explain to them that she is not a teacup just a small chi, as people just don't seem to get it lol. In their minds I think people are convinced that most chi's are on the larger side, thus justifying their curiosities when they come in contact with a tiny chi. As people are more used to seeing about standard chi's. I find it sad how overweight most chi's in my area are. People just don't seem to grasp that obesity is quite detrimental to any dogs health, especially the little ones. Another thing I get every here and there is people confusing my black and white long coats as papillons. Why do you think that is? For the most part I feel most people aren't familiar with long coat chi's, so maybe they automatically jump to 'it must be a mix?'


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Melesine said:


> I've never been asked directly nor have I asked anyone else. I have overheard people say, " now that's what a chihuahua is supposed to look like" as they look at the other person they are with. Usually it's someone that has a small dog with them.
> 
> 
> 
> I have had people ask if she's an apple head or deer head. Which surprised me the first time. I just tell them that she was found wandering the streets all matted and underfed. I wouldn't mind having that conversation if I was advertising her as a show or breeding prospect but she isn't.



That question is quite surprising. I don't think most people realize the two different head shapes. I'm like you, I have no interest in showing either. My only prospect would be Ava anyway. But I'm happy just have them as my pets. I get a lot of questions geared more towards my long coat chi's and how people never knew there was a long coat. I see mostly fawn smooth coats like the Taco Bell chi lol. So I think people are more familiarized with that color and coat type. Our breed is quite the interesting one huh? So many layers to the chi breed, I find it quite fascinating.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

In the UK the 'deer headed' types aren't really recognised as Chis, over here people seem to think of the show type when they think of a Chi. I get asked a lot what breed mine are, as they all look different and only one looks like the show standard Chihuahua, it throws people when I say they are all Smooth Coat Chihuahuas lol.
Weight wise mine are:
Delilah 5lbs 5oz ( a little podgy, has put on weight since her spay)
Harley 5lbs (he could do with gaining a little, he lost weight when the girls were in season recently)
Mouse 4lbs 2oz
Jasper just shy of 4lbs
Bibi 3lbs
Mouse is much smaller than Jasper and only fractionally bigger than Bibi, I don't know how she can be so tiny and weigh so much.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Wicked Pixie said:


> In the UK the 'deer headed' types aren't really recognised as Chis, over here people seem to think of the show type when they think of a Chi. I get asked a lot what breed mine are, as they all look different and only one looks like the show standard Chihuahua, it throws people when I say they are all Smooth Coat Chihuahuas lol.
> 
> Weight wise mine are:
> 
> ...



Wow! Really? I wonder why? Are there lots of deer head chi's in The UK? I'm not sure, but I think here in the US that most people are more familiar with deer head chi's. Maybe the reason why when they see apple heads they are completely confused. I forgot where but I think I've read that the deer head chi long ago was actually the more preferred "look" in most households. I personally preferred the deer head chi back when I first started my search for a chihuahua. Because back then, all of the apple head chi's looked unhealthy, with extreme large heads and bulgy eyes. Which I later came to learn about hydrocephalus and puppy mills, poor breeding etc. I think the breeding of Apple heads has since come a long way.


----------



## Melesine (Jul 7, 2014)

Chiluv04 said:


> That question is quite surprising. I don't think most people realize the two different head shapes. I'm like you, I have no interest in showing either. My only prospect would be Ava anyway. But I'm happy just have them as my pets. I get a lot of questions geared more towards my long coat chi's and how people never knew there was a long coat. I see mostly fawn smooth coats like the Taco Bell chi lol. So I think people are more familiarized with that color and coat type. Our breed is quite the interesting one huh? So many layers to the chi breed, I find it quite fascinating.


I have had people ask me if she's a chi or not and it's usually due to her being long coated. 

And darn I hadn't weighed Mimi in a few months and this thread got me wondering. I just had to have a talk with my husband who feeds her breakfast, because she's six and a half pounds now. She's gained a whole pound.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Melesine said:


> I have had people ask me if she's a chi or not and it's usually due to her being long coated.
> 
> 
> 
> And darn I hadn't weighed Mimi in a few months and this thread got me wondering. I just had to have a talk with my husband who feeds her breakfast, because she's six and a half pounds now. She's gained a whole pound.



It's always when we let our guys take over feeding that the weight gains occur! Lol. I am sure she will trim down. My Braxton's weight fluctuates a lot, as she is the lazier of my 4. And Ava is the maniac lol, it's like she has ants in her pants. So she stays nice and lean. And my boy Bailey doesn't even taste his food. He is an eating machine! He could weigh 9 lbs if I let him. Kendall never has weight problems.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes, I don't think your average Joe over here would be familiar with the term 'deer head'.
Teacup, definitely, but not deer head. When people know I have Chis but haven't met them, they usually ask if they have the big heads and bulgy eyes.
Chis are not as popular over here, they are becoming much more common now, but not as common as they are in the states. Even a badly bred, non registered Chi puppy is fetching a high price here, (around £600 and upwards, the equivalent of about $900) people will still pay a lot for Chi crosses too. (£400 is a rough average, about $600)


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Wow $900 is a lot. The price range here is all over the board. Even some rehoming for free. There are sadly tons of chi's over here without homes. But in general neighborhoods they aren't the most common. Seems the Maltese, Yorkie for small breeds and the lab, retriever and pitbulls are most popular.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

The most popular small breed here is definitely the Jack Russell. We also see a lot of Border Collie types, Spaniels, staffies (Staffordshire Bull Terrier types/mixes) Labradors and Lurchers. I live in a rural area though, it is probably different in the cities.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I have a hard time identifying the Jack Russell. I get them confused with chihuahuas. I saw one at the park over summer, and I went up and says hi to him and made the mistake of calling him a chi lol. He really looked like a chi 😊


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I often get asked too and if they're teacup chihuahuas. I don't mind the weight questions, but it's often followed by "how much did they cost" and that bothers me. I'm sure some people are just curious because they're known to be expensive here, but sometimes I feel like it's dodgy looking people trying to see how valuable they are and possibly whether they're worth stealing. :/ For that reason I'm always quick to tell them there's no such thing as teacups and I lie about the price. 

Lilo: 2.1 kg
Rocky: 2.3 kg (maybe a bit more now, it's been a while since we weighed him)


----------



## miascloset (Jul 24, 2014)

We live in the desert with many backyard breeders so we're always busy fostering Chis.
They get adopted quick tho, so that's good.
Seems we're always working on getting their weight down though.


----------



## Elle408 (Nov 12, 2014)

My Peggy is 1lb 10oz, but obviously would weigh a little more if she had all four legs. We get a lot of the 'teacup' thing (and once was asked if she was a 'teapot' chihuahua, lol) and we get a lot of attention when she's out and about, mainly about her size! She seems huge to me as she's practically doubled in size since we got her. 

My family have always kept chihuahuas and they've always been 'apple head' I didn't know the deer head existed until this site!


----------



## miascloset (Jul 24, 2014)

I can't tell the difference between deer head and apple head....


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

This will explain the difference 😊

http://www.trueshotchihuahuas.com/appleheadvsdeertype.html


----------



## miascloset (Jul 24, 2014)

so which is mia?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

miascloset said:


> so which is mia?



She looks to be a deer head mix


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Chiluv04 said:


> She looks to be a deer head mix with some other breed. Or just deer head purebred chi.


----------



## AmyAnn (Feb 9, 2014)

I am always confused on the deer head vs apple head issue. I still have no clue what Chewy is. I just know he is full blooded fawn and white chi.


----------



## miascloset (Jul 24, 2014)

She sure is a sweetie!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Many Chis have both Apple and deer head characteristics, they don't have to fit into one category or the other. Apple head is correct, it is what is specified in the Chihuahua standard, but it has to be selected for. Pet bred or randomly bred Chis tend to have less extreme heads. Deer head is just a colloquial term for heads that are not to standard, there are no separate types or varieties of Chi (deer head or teacup for example) there are just the two types; Smooth Coat and Long Coat.


----------



## Melesine (Jul 7, 2014)

That's something that confused me about Mimi when I started looking into it. I think her nose is longer than ideal, which made me think she was deer head at first, but she has close to a 90 degree stop and a well rounded skull.


----------



## miascloset (Jul 24, 2014)

Both looks are super cute! I'm not really drawn to either look.....but when I see a Chi, I just have this uncontrolled urge to go over and chat. Do you all do that?


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Many Chis have both Apple and deer head characteristics, they don't have to fit into one category or the other. Apple head is correct, it is what is specified in the Chihuahua standard, but it has to be selected for. Pet bred or randomly bred Chis tend to have less extreme heads. Deer head is just a colloquial term for heads that are not to standard, there are no separate types or varieties of Chi (deer head or teacup for example) there are just the two types; Smooth Coat and Long Coat.


Exactly, I think a lot of chihuahuas fall somewhere in between rather than being one or the other. I don't feel like my chis fit either description perfectly.


----------



## motherdear (Jan 15, 2014)

I think mine are in-between both deer & apple heads. Lucy looks like Yoda according to my grandson. She is the larger of my 2 at 8.6lbs Mia is 5.2lbs. The both could stand to lose a few ounces.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

My oldest 2 are just over 7lbs and then Brax is 4.6 and Ava is my tiny at 3 1/2 lbs. I love all of the weight variations.


----------



## chili (May 27, 2011)

Chili is 6.2 he should be 6 lbs but he loves to snack and I cant get my husband to stop slipping him things I don't want him to have.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Doug is around 6 I think now.

He looks like he's a good weight but I think a few ounces could come off. I have to monitor his food intake a LOT because he loves to eat. He is very tiny to look at and touch. When I got him he weighed 4.7 pounds.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Lady is 5.2 pounds, Sapphire is 3.25 pounds and Prince is about 3.75 (he gained a little weight). Baby Jewel is charting 3.5 pounds at almost 17 weeks but I think she'll be around 4 pounds or a tad more given her parents are 4.25 and 4.5 pounds.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

We have 4 chi babies! Mojo, my rescue and possible mix is 8.5lbs, Lola is 4.5lbs, mimi is 4.6lbs, and Leo is 5lbs! 
I noticed people were talking about deer vs apple head, I have both, 2 of each!


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

I know all about the teacup comments. My little one, Florrie, is about 3.5 lbs. Lots of people ask where I got her from, and I've even had offers to buy her (ha, as if! Why anyone would think I'd ever consider it is beyond me. Would you sell your daughter?). Frodo is about 6.5 lbs, and Luka has become a little fatty. He must be around 8 lbs, but I reckon his metabolism is a bit messed up, since he was starved as a puppy before being rescued. He gets the same amount of exercise as all the others, and only has one meal a day, no people food. My chi x chinese crested is between 5 and 6 lbs now, but I'm presuming that, as he's not yet 6 months old, he'll gain a little more.


----------



## miascloset (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm amazed at all the different weight variations!

Akc standard is 4-6 lbs?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Yes 4-6 lbs is standard. However, many chi's grow well above or below the AKC standard. One of my chi's is below at 3.6 lbs and my other meets standard at 4.6 and my other two are over 7. I would say there seems to be more standard or above standard chi's than below standard. Which is why so many are shocked when their teeny puppy chi that their breeder told them was a teacup, ends up 6 lbs and above. I'm happy with all of my chi's sizes. The variations work great in my household.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

My Beverly is 5 pounds. She is a pretty healthy weight. She likes her snacks though, and I am so guilty of sharing little nibbles of my food with her. She is pretty fuzzy so lots of people ask if she is a Pom. I don't see the resemblance though! 

I have had people also ask if she is an applehead or a deer Chihuahua. I have no idea, she has papers somewhere but I never sent them in since she is spayed and not a show dog or anything. I can see the difference between the two, but I can't really tell what Beverly is. She kind of looks like mix, lol!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I think 5lbs is about the perfect size for a Chi, still small but big enough to do stuff. I have two that are 5-5.5lbs, I don't know how i ended up with three titchy ones as well lol.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I agree. 5 lbs is a great size. I feel like I can do more with my 7 pounders because of their size lol. I don't worry too much about injury. My boy Bailey is very fun and athletic. I enjoy doing a lot of outdoor activities with him. He is crazy fast!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> My Beverly is 5 pounds. She is a pretty healthy weight. She likes her snacks though, and I am so guilty of sharing little nibbles of my food with her. She is pretty fuzzy so lots of people ask if she is a Pom. I don't see the resemblance though!
> 
> 
> 
> I have had people also ask if she is an applehead or a deer Chihuahua. I have no idea, she has papers somewhere but I never sent them in since she is spayed and not a show dog or anything. I can see the difference between the two, but I can't really tell what Beverly is. She kind of looks like mix, lol!



It's funny you say that people ask if Bev is a Pom. We actually had quite the discussion here a while back on how the long haired chi came to be. It is said that the smooth oat chi's were crossed with Pomeranians, Papillons and other long coat small breeds. And that is how the long coat chi came to be😍.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> It's funny you say that people ask if Bev is a Pom. We actually had quite the discussion here a while back on how the long haired chi came to be. It is said that the smooth oat chi's were crossed with Pomeranians, Papillons and other long coat small breeds. And that is how the long coat chi came to be&#55357;&#56845;.


I never knew that! That is so interesting and actually makes sense.


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

Corona is 3 pounds at 6 months. How big can I expect her to get. She is a pound rescue so I have no reference with her mom
Or dad. The vet is 98% sure she is purebred. Any ideas.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Unless she was starved as a puppy (in which case she could still catch up and reach her full potential now she is being looked after) she is pretty much done growing. So she will be a tiny Chi, around 4lbs or under.


----------



## FlaHuahua (Jan 10, 2014)

I haven't had them weighed in a while. The smaller is 8-9 pounds and the bigger is 12-14 pounds.


----------



## PearlyQ (Nov 2, 2012)

Pearl is a doe head and weighs 5.2 lbs. She does not have an ounce of fat on her.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Corona Pup said:


> Corona is 3 pounds at 6 months. How big can I expect her to get. She is a pound rescue so I have no reference with her mom
> Or dad. The vet is 98% sure she is purebred. Any ideas.



Every dog is different. Some grow more or less than others after 6 months of age. Between 6-8 months they are usually done structurally. The growth plates close around 10 months. Usually they fill out after 6 months up to about 1 yr. my Ava was exactly 3 lbs at 6 months and is now 3.6 lbs at 15 months. My puppy before her. Was 4.2 lbs at 10 months and we thought she was done growing. She is now 22 months and 4.6 lbs.


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks everyone! I am new to the chihuahua world and know nothing. I didn't want a puppy, or anything quite so small, but when her eyes met mine, it was over! Couldn't resist! I'll be happy with her if she never gains another ounce, and I'll be happy with her if she grows a few more pounds! She is the most amazing puppy I have ever known!!:heart:


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

6.3, 6.1 and 5.3 lbs.
Mia, Skylar, Riley (the girls will be 7 y.o. this year and Riley will be 4 or 5 y.o.)


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm guessing my Corona is a "deer type" since I thought she looked like a little deer from the day I got her, without even knowing there was such a thing.


----------

